# Vr6 24v Turbo- Ability of stock internals and parts I will need.



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, after having a rivalry forming between my GTI and my brothers future project Gen 1 Eclipse TSI... I figure if he is going to be serious, why should I let the brand down and not take appropriate measures.
So first off...
1: What can my stock bottom end support for power? (heard 400bhp at 17psi on a t04... figure 300 will be fine)
2:What kind of gasket will I need for this setup, and where to buy it. (I dont want to do rods, at least not right now.)
3:What chip to use? (I already have Uni and the upgrade is only 300.00 so thats my choice)
4:What injectors do I need (33lb?)
5:Who sells turbo d/p's for these cars??
6:What intercoolers would be sufficent?
7:Fueling issues and such.
8:How long it will last.
These are most of the questions I have right now... Im going low budget (as that is part of the wager







) and really just want it to be faster to the point as 13's are a daily reality. I dont think it will be hard for me to figure out how to make it work... I just wanted to see how you guys have done it for cheap and what not to do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 24v Turbo- Ability of stock internals and parts I will need. (MeanVR)*

a budget build on a 24v vs a budget build on a tsi, he will probably walk you. i drive a 2L so don't listen to me.


----------



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Vr6 24v Turbo- Ability of stock internals and parts I will need. (sgolf2000)*

Yeah, well... If I had my 8v still I would just throw a gt3071r on it and not even care if it blew up... but 24v's are a little bit more pricey to replace lol


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 24v Turbo- Ability of stock internals and parts I will need. (sgolf2000)*

There is nothing "budget" about 24v turbo builds
If you want budget, shoulda gone with a 12v, just my $0.02 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Vr6 24v Turbo- Ability of stock internals and parts I will need. (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_There is nothing "budget" about 24v turbo builds
If you want budget, shoulda gone with a 12v, just my $0.02 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Well, I will just work with what I have. Maybe I can set a record with the stingiest 24v build ever







maybe e-bay will sponsor me or something lol


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 24v Turbo- Ability of stock internals and parts I will need. (MeanVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeanVR* »_
Well, I will just work with what I have. Maybe I can set a record with the stingiest 24v build ever







maybe e-bay will sponsor me or something lol








Good luck bro, PM me if you need any help on parts selection, I think I know where almost everything is at


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 24v Turbo- Ability of stock internals and parts I will need. (MeanVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeanVR* »_Yeah, well... If I had my 8v still I would just throw a gt3071r on it and not even care if it blew up

id rather spool under 5k rpm, but like was previously stated, a reliable "budget build" probably wont happen with that motor.


----------



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Vr6 24v Turbo- Ability of stock internals and parts I will need. (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_
id rather spool under 5k rpm, but like was previously stated, a reliable "budget build" probably wont happen with that motor.

We will have to see! All I know is there will be more power coming out of this engine before the the lights on the tree start...


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

man i wish i could afford a 24v.. lol if it was me i wouldn't even risk trying a budget build,


----------



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_man i wish i could afford a 24v.. lol if it was me i wouldn't even risk trying a budget build,

I might just spend the 4 grand on the VF engineering S/C kit instead... The turbo route requires too much work and effort for someone as lazy as myself.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (MeanVR)*

Check out the pag parts stuff or the C2 kits. Those will get you headed in the right direction.
BTW a GT3582r spools mid-late 3k rpm range, depending on gear.


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
BTW a GT3582r spools mid-late 3k rpm range, depending on gear.

how about on a 12v?


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

Maybe you should send a email to the guy who did the budget build on his lambo....







If you wanna budget build start with a budget motor...


----------



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (SweetSixteen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SweetSixteen* »_ If you wanna budget build start with a budget motor...








 I don't really know how to respond to that







I really just want to get a hold of the VF supercharger bracket... V9 chargers arent that expensive... The oil feed return kit is cheap... the self tapping oil pan fitting from CTS is fairly priced... and I live 10 minutes from farnbacher loles which does unitronic tuning and I will be able to have a fair deal for the programming too... Think thats a better option?








Plus I can intercool it and upgrade injectors and the FPR for pretty cheap, getting the 7.5 psi and 280+ hp


_Modified by MeanVR at 8:52 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (MeanVR)*

If your gonna get the VF kit, *DO IT NOW!!!!!* I called about the group buy today and they have about 5-6 kits left and are 30% off retail with the group buy going on 
Here's the link... Just max out a credit card and be done with it








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4166590


----------



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

wow, thanks dub_slug!!!! I hope I can free that money up for the cut







2800 is a tune I can sing to!


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (MeanVR)*

I assume you're in Danbury since you're so close to Farnbacher Loles. You wouldnt happen to be friends with Jeff, would you? If you are, he asked me about a budget 24v build for his friend. Just wondering if that friend is you.


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (MeanVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeanVR* »_
I might just spend the 4 grand on the VF engineering S/C kit instead... The turbo route requires too much work and effort for someone as lazy as myself.









have fun being slow. hey, at least you'll sound pretty (I prefer the exhaust note of a n/a or s/c VR over a turbo car).


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoMoreHonduh* »_
have fun being slow. hey, at least you'll sound pretty (I prefer the exhaust note of a n/a or s/c VR over a turbo car).


Really? Every VR Ive turbo'd sounds pretty much the same at part throttle, just a little louder than n/a with a 2.5" exhaust. I didnt think they changed that much.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (MeanVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeanVR* »_wow, thanks dub_slug!!!! I hope I can free that money up for the cut







2800 is a tune I can sing to!

Yea man just figured I would post that... but its really all about what you want out of the car.... 
If you plan on driving this thing daily or very often then I would personally go with the VF kit because it will be by no means slow...
If your looking for massive power then go with a turbo setup...
There are guys making over 500hp out of their 24v's but those kind of numbers are by no means cheap to come by


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (dub_slug)*

Personally, I would say don't go VF but hey they can still be fun. 
Turbo VR's are quieter cuz the turbo quiets them down a bunch. My car with 3" turbo back is quieter than plenty of N/A 2.5" header back setups I have heard. Sometimes it's nice for it to be quiet but heh sometimes I wish it was so much louder.


----------



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Personally, I would say don't go VF but hey they can still be fun. 
Turbo VR's are quieter cuz the turbo quiets them down a bunch. My car with 3" turbo back is quieter than plenty of N/A 2.5" header back setups I have heard. Sometimes it's nice for it to be quiet but heh sometimes I wish it was so much louder.
















I want that growl, I looked at some dyno vids of the VR6 S/C setups... SICK sound... even though a Greddy type RS bov is sick sounding too


----------



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutobahnTuningSolutions* »_I assume you're in Danbury since you're so close to Farnbacher Loles. You wouldnt happen to be friends with Jeff, would you? If you are, he asked me about a budget 24v build for his friend. Just wondering if that friend is you.
I know Pete, He chipped my car already... I will have him do some more work for me in the future! Good guy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (MeanVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeanVR* »_
I want that growl, I looked at some dyno vids of the VR6 S/C setups... SICK sound... even though a Greddy type RS bov is sick sounding too










Hehe, turbo VR6's still growl man







They just arent AS ruthless


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (MeanVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeanVR* »_
I want that growl. 

lol I think turbo's are just abosolutly amazing on VR's...


----------

